# Dispatcher (Casual Position, No Benefits) Amherst College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher (Casual Position, No Benefits)*
Amherst College 
in Amherst, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 09/01/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Amherst College*


Amherst Campus
Amherst Staff
Casual
Part time
JR2655

Amherst has taken a leadership role among highly selective liberal arts colleges and universities in successfully diversifying the racial, socio-economic, and geographic profile of its student body. The College is similarly committed to enriching its educational experience and its culture through the diversity of its faculty, administration and staff.

*Job Description:*

Amherst College invites applications for the Dispatcher position. The Dispatcher is a part-time, casual position, with no benefits. Given Amherst's distinction as one of the most diverse liberal arts colleges in the country, the successful candidate will demonstrate the w ays in which they bring value to and will work towards supporting a broadly diverse community.

Adhering to the principles of community policing and community-oriented problem solving, the Dispatcher provides the initial point of contact for an emergency response to criminal activity, fires, medicals, fire alarms, and intrusion alarms. The Dispatcher also provides community service as the college's operator.

The Dispatcher position is considered an essential position meaning the employee is expected to report to work even if the College is closed for weather-related or other reasons. Some overtime, weekend, and occasional shift change work is required. Due to the nature of the position, must respond to emergencies as needed.

Summary of duties and responsibilities:

*Public Safety Dispatcher*

Answers five emergency lines, four Police business lines, multiple college operator lines, and the direct line to the Amherst Police and Fire Departments. Collects information from calling parties as well as walk-ins to the station in a timely manner and disseminates that information to the appropriate entities i.e. Police, ACEMS, Safe RIDE, Environmental Health and Safety, Amherst Fire, Facilities, Office of Student Affairs, or any other office on campus.
Utilizes the National Crime Information Center and Criminal Justice Information System to respond to requests for information from on-duty police officers, e.g. license, warrant, and criminal history checks.
Monitors fire, intrusion, panic, and other alarms. Monitors cameras on campus.
Activates the college's emergency mass notification system as directed by a ranking officer.
Provides emergency instructions, calls in personnel after hours, and supports and assists the community as a whole in a supportive and professional manner.
Records details in the Automated Record Management System (ARMS) database. The Police Department uses information stored in this system to comply with the state law on Public Police Logs, to keep the administration of the College informed of police department activity, to create records of crime and prosecute criminal cases, and to compile statistics for the Federal Clery Compliance document. This information is often highly confidential, and sensitive in nature, and protected by law.
*Administrative Support*

Operator: Answers the Amherst College external published general phone line.
Directs visitors and callers to the many diverse events on campus. Utilize the Event Management System (EMS) program to access room reservations and function schedules to provide accurate information.
Pool Vehicles: Verifies the prescheduled use of the Pool Vehicles, ensuring the driver is credentialed and has been authorized to operate a Pool Vehicle utilizing the Event Management System (EMS) scheduling software and the Five College Credentialing site.
Access Control Buildings: Assists authorized contractors and staff in getting keys. They also are a key link in the One Card system issuing temporary identification, controlling access upon the direction of a police officer.
Parking: Issues parking permits to students, faculty, staff, contractors, and visitors.
Qualifications

Required

Related experience in law enforcement, security, or dispatching
Proficient in Microsoft Office and ability to learn new software programs
Attention to detail
Strong problem-solving and time management skills, as well as the ability to multi-task
Demonstrated interpersonal, and written and verbal communication skills, as well as exercise diplomacy, and function efficiently under extreme conditions
Requires sensitivity to issues of confidentiality
Commitment to, experience with, and/or ability to work effectively with a broad spectrum of individuals from a variety of diverse backgrounds
Amherst College is pleased to provide a comprehensive, highly competitive benefits package that meets the needs of staff and faculty and their families. Benefits are an important part of our overall compensation, so it is critical that you review all of the options to ensure itmeets your total compensation requirements. Click here for Benefits Information .

Interestedcandidates are asked to submit a resume and cover letter online at Amherst College Employment Opportunities . Please be sure to upload all requested documents in the first step of the application process. Applications cannot be revised once submitted. Review of applications will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled.

To find information about job group and level (JGL) follow this link.


----------

